# DT770 / ATH-M50 / SRH750DJ / HD555 / etc. ??



## Valenciente (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi TPU!

I've been looking at buying some new headphones for a while, and will be able to next month.
I'm somewhat stuck on what to get though. The best headphones I've ever used are my current Sony MDR-XD200, which are far from high end.

I'm currently looking at the following headphones, but am absolutely clueless which to get:

@ £130 - Beyerdynamic DT770 PRO 80 Ohm
@ £127 - Beyerdynamic DT150 (I hear these are very uncomfortable, so I'm not sure)
@ £124 - Audio-Technica ATH M50
@ £90  - Sennheiser HD555

I'd be really happy if anyone could recommend any of these over the others; I'd love to hear other recommendations as well, should any come to mind. Below £150 would be nice.

I listen to all sorts of music, but mostly darkwave, synthpop, electronica, rock and metal. I do like bass, but not at the expense of everything else.. if that makes sense 

Thanks


----------



## Delta6326 (Jul 10, 2011)

If you like lots of bass(not crappy shallow bass) then go for the M50's they have tons of base and sound great.

EDIT: And from what I've heard they sound great after the burn in of 50 hours


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 12, 2011)

i got both the M50 and the DT770, and have heard all of it

if you like punchy and deep bass, get tho DT770, it also the most comfortable cans of all 4, if not beaten by the HD555, 

HD555 have open and quite spacious sound signature, but lacks of detail that M50 has

the M50 has deep bass, but its not punchy, very recessed mids, and smooth but thin treble, 
it probably has the best details ot of the bunch.

cant say much about the DT150 as i havent heard too much of it

i strongly recommends you get the DT770, because it have probably the best sound sig from all 4, best built quality, and most comfy,


----------

